# MAC - Retro Matte - September 2013



## Richelle83 (Aug 29, 2013)

Place all of your *MAC Retro Matte Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
​ ​  

​ 
 	Check out the Retro Matte discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------



## Natascha1102BLN (Sep 4, 2013)

Relentlessly Red, Fixed On Drama, Dangerous, Flat Out Fabulous




  Flat Out Fabulous, Relentlessly Red, Fixed On Drama, Dangerous


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 5, 2013)

No Flash: Fixed on Drama, Flat Out Fabulous, Dangerous, Relentlessly Red, All Fired Up, Steady Going, and Runway Hit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flash


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2013)

Flat Out Fabulous and Fixed On Drama





  FOD on top, FOF on the bottom


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 5, 2013)

Embrace Me, Shock Value, Silly








All Shock Value




FOD & Prince Noir


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pencils-Dynamo, FB, HE, SV  Lipstics-AFU, Dangerous, FOD, FOF, RR


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dynamo vs Ablaze vs LS FB vs Heroine vs Magenta HE vs Redd SV vs PM vs EM  Sorry, the sun went down, so i had to take this pic inside


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## maneater (Sep 7, 2013)

MAC All Fired Up lipstick swatches (Retro Matte)







MAC Flat Out Fabulous lipstick swatches (Retro Matte)







MAC Relentlessly Red lipstick swatches (Retro Matte)


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## xoxomia (Sep 10, 2013)

FOD


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Sep 12, 2013)

Top row: Party Parrot, AFU, Moxie, Scarlet Ibis, Dangerous and Fashion Boost pro longwear liner
Bottom row: Relentlessly Red (which didn't swatch too nice coz the tip of the bullet was broken -_-), Flat out Fabulous and Fixed on Drama


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Sep 16, 2013)

FOD, Dangerous and RH.


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 16, 2013)

Top: All Fired Up, Dangerous, Fixed on Drama, Flat Out Fabulous, Relentlessly Red, Ruby Woo, Runway Hit, and Steady Going
  Middle: All Fired Up, Dangerous, Fixed on Drama, and Flat Out Fabulous
  Bottom: Relentlessly Red, Ruby Woo, Runway Hit, and Steady Going


----------



## MissJojo84 (Sep 17, 2013)

All Fired up Vs. Moxie ( All fired up on left and Moxie on right)


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Sep 21, 2013)

AFU


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 23, 2013)

On NW55 skin...

  Fashion Boost PLW l/l swatch




  From Top to Bottom -->
  Runway Hit
  All Fired Up
  Relentlessly Red
  Flat Out Fabulous
  Fashion Boost l/l


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 7, 2014)

I really need to get my hands on steady going! !! I love the pink shade and need more for my collection.


----------



## Glamourrich (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking at all swatches is making me want some items more and more :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

Glamourrich said:


> Looking at all swatches is making me want some items more and more


  ALL of the colors are beautiful. If I were you I would get them all. Flat out Fabulous and All Fired UP are my favs. Fixed on Drama is a pretty fall/winter color.


----------



## meldouse (Sep 14, 2014)

Defiantly get flat out fabulous. I have it and  wear it all the time.  I just love it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

meldouse said:


> Defiantly get flat out fabulous. I have it and  wear it all the time.  I just love it.


  :cheer:


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2014)

I wore All Fired Up today. It is a beautiful summer shade. It was the first I had worn it all year.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 16, 2014)

FoFab is one of my favorite colors. I always get compliments when I wear it!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> FoFab is one of my favorite colors. I always get compliments when I wear it!


  Flat out Fabulous is such a unique color. I wish Mac would work on releasing more unique colors. Heroine was another one. It spawned lots of copy cats.


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 21, 2014)

All Fired Up and Relentlessly Red


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to bust out FOD for the first day of Fall! Seems appropriate! Wish FOD was perm!
  From the Perm RM... I love FOF and AFU!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I think I'm going to bust out FOD for the first day of Fall! Seems appropriate! Wish FOD was perm! From the Perm RM... I love FOF and AFU!!


  I'm with you all the way.


----------



## stefidragoi (Sep 22, 2014)

Pro Longwear Lip Liner Schock Value. <3 LOVE it so so sooo much!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 22, 2014)

stefidragoi said:


> Pro Longwear Lip Liner Schock Value. <3 LOVE it so so sooo much!!


  PLWL Looks so pretty on you. I love that you can wear it as a lipstick.


----------



## stefidragoi (Sep 23, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> PLWL Looks so pretty on you. I love that you can wear it as a lipstick.


  thank you so much !  
  I actually love to wear it underneath the mineralize lipstick "ladies who lunch" but I also love it on its own and the color is just pure perfection to me  <3


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 23, 2014)

stefidragoi said:


> thank you so much !
> I actually love to wear it underneath the mineralize lipstick "ladies who lunch" but I also love it on its own and the color is just pure perfection to me  <3


  Perfection it is. I prefer Fashion Boost. Sometimes I will wear it or Magenta lip liner alone.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

IMO, this was THE best collection Mac has rolled out to date. I get excited every time I come into this thread. There were sooo many amazing colors.


----------



## cassie05 (Oct 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> IMO, this was THE best collection Mac has rolled out to date. I get excited every time I come into this thread. There were sooo many amazing colors.


yup! i think it's better than the new matte collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 13, 2014)

cassie05 said:


> yup! i think it's better than the new matte collection.


  Way, way better than the current matte collection. Hands down!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2014)

I always love coming into this thread. It reminds me of my favorite Mac Collection. I wore All Fired Up yesterday and I noticed that it is very, very close to Kat Von D's Bachelorette. Has anyone else noticed the similarity. In fact, Bachelorette  is a better version of KVD.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2014)

Fixed on Drama is such a pretty shade. I hope Mac brings it back.


----------

